# New Douglas Kelly courses on Itunes U



## RamistThomist (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know how to really link to Itunes from a "window," but Doug Kelly has at least two new courses on the Reformed Theological Seminary Itunes page: Medieval Theology and a Course on the English Puritans. I've listened to the first one and it was fantastic. Having done a lot of reading myself in post-Nicene and Medieval Theology, I could tell that Kelly was aware of the recent scholarship in these areas (with perhaps a bit heavy leaning on Gilson). Very good stuff.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2013)

The last ones I listened to were on Eschatology after downloading the RTS Mobile app. He seems to be a partial preterist, quoting a lot of DeMar, Chilton, and similar writers.


----------

